# XBox 360 - GTA IV Problems



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all.

I recently (about 6months ago) bought an Xbox 360 and have so far got a few games for it including GTA IV.

Now, all of the games work fine _(CoD MW2, CoD WaW, Mirrors Edge, a racing one etc)_ and have no problems at all - however GTA always freezes. I have taken the game back for a replacement copy thinking it was the disk and a one-off but it still does it. Typical though as its probably my favourite game.

Is there a commen problem with this game or am I just unlucky?

Thanks.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine's been doing it too since applying an update recently. It freezes for a second or two and then goes back to normal.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you connect your xbox to the internet??, this was a problem experienced with the game upon release, subsequent patches have sorted it.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine's connected to xbox live via the wireless adaptor and I've applied all updates and patches.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

robsonj said:


> Do you connect your xbox to the internet??, this was a problem experienced with the game upon release, subsequent patches have sorted it.


No, I havn't got it connected to the internet - to be honest I wouldn't know how to as we have wireless internet.

So, it is a commen problem and there is an update which will fix it?



pdv40 said:


> It freezes for a second or two and then goes back to normal.


Mine freezes and stays frozen. It takes switching off/switching back.


----------



## Scottd (May 18, 2006)

How about putting it onto your hdd that way it won't read it off the disc


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

You need the patch. It was the same on the pS3 at release


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the replies.

I will have to see about connecting it to the internet. I presume I can't download the patch to my pc and then transfer it somehow to the 360?

If not, is it just as simple as plugging the 360 into my router with the right cable and then I can get onto the net on it?

I'm okay on computers - but games consoles . The last one I owned before this was a Sega Mega Drive many many years ago


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

You can just plug it in via cable, many say this is the most reliable method.

I've got the xbox wireless adaptor which plugs in the back and connects wirelessly, funnily enough! About £40 in Game I think.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

£40 if you buy a game


----------



## gazzathom2 (Sep 9, 2009)

what drive have you got the benq is quite tempermental could be the problem


----------



## ScottR (Jun 15, 2008)

I've always had this problem with GTA IV on my 360 and have never been able to solve it.

It's literally got so bad now that I can't even play for 15 mins without it freezing... frustrating when some of the missions take longer than that!


----------

